# HTML <form> no line break



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

So is there anyway to make so that doesn't go down a line? I want a form on the the same line as something else that isn't within the


----------



## DaBeers (Oct 31, 2008)

yup.. make the info above the form, part of the form. Put it in it's own span, and make it hidden in pages that follow.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Give the form a css style declaration that includes display:inline, as well as margin:0 (or whatever new margins you want, but it does have default margins).


----------

